# Christian Meet??



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just putting my feelers out to find fellow Christians and see if anyone would fancy a meet with a view to popping along to our church on the Sunday morning.

I belong to Springs Church, based in Caistor (Lincs) and surrounding villages. We have a lovely church with good fellowship. Anyone is more than welcome to attend.

www.springschurchlincolnshire.org.uk

As always with my meets, no pressure to do anything, everyone would be welcome...


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Would love to come, but a bit of a drive from Berkshire!
...and getting ready for a six week trip to Europe (final destination Bulgaria).

Rog


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

It's not for me but find Shane's invite perfectly OK and you dont need to attend the church.

Surely if you feel the same as him go, if you don't pass.

Easy really.

I hope it goes well Shane :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

So, back on topic, if anyone is interested, keep posting.

I was thinking of a weekend in the Spring.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

.............So................er.................can we still come over?

O de f


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Nice thought Snelly.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Rowley - did I follow you down Markham Road a few weeks ago?


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Christian meet*

We will be up for that lad. Have been off the website for a while, just spotted your message.
We go to New life, Lincoln, and I`ll have to consult my events secretary!
We met briefly at Brandy Wharf New Yr 2006 but had to abandon ship!
Regards, Rex and Denise


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Christian meet*



rexos said:


> We will be up for that lad. Have been off the website for a while, just spotted your message.
> We go to New life, Lincoln, and I`ll have to consult my events secretary!
> We met briefly at Brandy Wharf New Yr 2006 but had to abandon ship!
> Regards, Rex and Denise


Our church is a branch of yours. Say hi to Stuart and Irene!

I think this idea died a death... if a few more people were up for it, it would be worth laying on.


----------

